# Poison Ivy



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2011)

In my largest Redfoot enclosure, I have what is an ever increasing in size out break of poison ivy. I have already twice this year used chemicals on it, but it did not phase the plants at all (and yes, it was suppose to kill poison ivy). It is too late for me to do any more poisons, as temps are finally to where everybody needs to be outside. I do plan to start the war again in fall, when the tortoises get sent back inside. Meanwhile, I am down to just trying to keep it cut down.

I am allergic to it and I know it is suppose to be poisonous to tortoises. I had Redfoots out in this enclosure last year, but there was hardly any plants at that time. What I am wondering is if any of you know of any tortoises who have actually eaten poison ivy? 

I would hate to lose this enclosure for this year, as it would put a strain on the other Redfoot areas, if I had to add in the ones from this enclosure. The fencing for the larger enclosure I am working on for them is not going to be done anytime soon, with the way life is currently going, so that option is out. I thought of fencing the part off with the ivy infestation, but it includes the water and hide areas plus would cut the enclosure nearly in half.

So anybody have any personal knowledge or suggestions?


----------



## Kristina (Jun 2, 2011)

This article has some good non-chemical ideas for eradicating it, Jacqui.

http://home.comcast.net/~little.sarah/poisonivy.htm

I found this, too...



> Poison Ivy Vegetation Killer
> 1 cup salt
> 8 drops liquid detergent
> 1 gallon vinegar
> ...


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 2, 2011)

Poison ivy is a member of the sumac family, not a true ivy. It is widely eaten by a lot of animals that do not react to the toxins/allergens that affect many people. 

You are a far better gardener than I am, so I assume you know how tough the stuff is to get rid of, and tried something like Ortho Poison Ivy Killer. It may be time to step up to the nasty stuff like Round-Up Tough Brush Killer and just blitz the crud. 

Would it work to cover the tortoise area and several feet past it in plastic and blast the ivy? I'd keep them out of it for another couple weeks afterwards, but you'd get most of the summer. 

THESE ARE JUST THOUGHTS, NOT RECOMMENDATIONS- I have never tried any of this.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Poison ivy is a member of the sumac family, not a true ivy. It is widely eaten by a lot of animals that do not react to the toxins/allergens that affect many people.



That's why I was wondering, if anybody had actual evidence of it being poisonous to tortoises. I know it was in there last year and nothing happened. Then again, it was a smaller outbreak. 



Madkins007 said:


> You are a far better gardener than I am, so I assume you know how tough the stuff is to get rid of, and tried something like Ortho Poison Ivy Killer. It may be time to step up to the nasty stuff like Round-Up Tough Brush Killer and just blitz the crud.
> 
> Would it work to cover the tortoise area and several feet past it in plastic and blast the ivy? I'd keep them out of it for another couple weeks afterwards, but you'd get most of the summer.


It was the Roundup for killing poison Ivy that I did use. Sprayed it super well both times, which was a pain trying not to also spray the good stuff like roses and grape vines.  The point is both times, it really didn't do any measurable amount of damage. I would have tried doing daily but with our rain storms and high winds, that hasn't been possible. I got it almost killed off in all the other areas, but this bunch is just super determined to survive.

Between fighting this and stinging nettles, I have used over ten of the large containers of killer.  I should have bought stock.  I really hate using poisons of any sort on anything, but this and the nettles at the other house were starting to take over.

As for keeping them out another couple of weeks, you come hear and tell the increasingly volatile horde they have to wait longer. 





Kristina said:


> This article has some good non-chemical ideas for eradicating it, Jacqui.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~little.sarah/poisonivy.htm
> 
> ...



I wonder how well that recipe works. I have it cut back down again, so maybe I will give it a try once it starts growing out again.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 2, 2011)

The best poison ivy killer I ever used was Amitrol, but I haven't seen it for sale for years. the next best I used and still use is Ortho Brush- B- Gon poison ivy killer.If you can find where it comes out of the ground cut it off and paint the trunk with the full strength liquid, if not try stripping some bark off at different areas and paint them. Good Luck, Len


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2011)

I've used Brush-B-Gone on the sprouts that come up from the roots of a cotton-wood tree that I cut down. They were terrible to get rid of, but as soon as I started using the Ortho product, I was finally able to kill them and the roots!


----------

